# Lost Bear Claw Knife on Peidra (5/8/10)



## kayakfreakus (Mar 3, 2006)

rg5hole said:


> I think it got loose at the Eye while shuffling boats. reward if found.
> 
> it is a CRKT Bear Claw. It is black and it is in the sheath.
> 
> ...



Just asking cause I have questioned my bear claw attachment, the whole sheath and knife came out? Or just the knife?

I noticed the entire knife and sheath would come off pretty easily until I used some zip ties to secure the sheath only to my PFD. Still sketch about the knife itself falling out and thinking about some bungee or another backup for it.


----------



## kayakfreakus (Mar 3, 2006)

rg5hole said:


> it is a CRKT Bear Claw. It is black and it is in the sheath.



Never mind my question...


----------



## Airborne2504 (Jul 11, 2008)

kayakfreakus said:


> Just asking cause I have questioned my bear claw attachment, the whole sheath and knife came out? Or just the knife?
> 
> I noticed the entire knife and sheath would come off pretty easily until I used some zip ties to secure the sheath only to my PFD. Still sketch about the knife itself falling out and thinking about some bungee or another backup for it.


 
Try using fishing line on the knife and wrap it around the handle instead of a bungie. It's strong enough to hold it in place and if it comes out of the sheath, but at the same time, fishing line is easy to break off with a pull with a small amount of tension so that you can break it free if you need to for whatever reason. Just an idea. I have the same knife and I use it on my Astral 300R. Zip tied the sheath through the knife square attachemnt spot, it aint goin anywhere.

- Alex


----------



## rg5hole (May 24, 2007)

ohh yeah, when you find my knife it will have a white rubber band on it, holding the knife itself into the sheath.

I did have it attached with a rope to the 300 but JUST put it on my greenvest this morning...gone with the wind.

I am actually pissed at CRKT, if you have ever had a gerber, you know what I mean. Yeah, bear claw may be a better knife but if I reached for it today, guess what...


----------

